# 1963 4' 9A auction value



## martik777 (Jul 29, 2012)

Want to get an idea how high I should go on this 9A. Notable extras include 3 jaw Victor with spare jaws, 4 jaw South bend original, SB milling attachment, Metric change gear set, steady and follow rest, micrometer stop, threading wheel.

Only problem area is about a .003 wear  ridge near headstock

I am thinking $1200 maximum which is probably the value of the extras, which if I sold, I would end up with a spare lathe for free.


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 29, 2012)

Martik,
That is a pretty nice looking lathe with a hell of a lot of accessories. I am in agreement with you that  $1000-$1200 would be my end point. But with that said, you will probably lose the auction. I would bet that the auction price will go over 2 Grand if there are any SB fans in the audience. $1200 would be a good deal. Let us know what the winning bid is.
Randy


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 29, 2012)

I too believe it will fetch 2k or better, if it is listed correctly and described well. Things that are miscategorized don't show up in searches and sometimes get to be real bargains.


----------



## martik777 (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's the ridge on the ways


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 29, 2012)

I to agree with the $2000.00 probably more like 2500. It you max at 1200 yes you will probably lose.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## martik777 (Jul 30, 2012)

Went for $1820, ridiculous with that much wear on the bed


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 31, 2012)

martik777 said:


> Went for $1820, ridiculous with that much wear on the bed



That depends on who bought it. For use, yes that is high, but to part it out the buyer could double his money.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Splat (Aug 1, 2012)

When I was looking for my first lathe most, if not all, the used lathes over 35-40 years old had ridges on the beds. I thought ridges were just from use over the many years these lathes have seen, no?


----------

